
Ask HN: Is your personal phone set to English? - miguelrochefort
I&#x27;m particulately interested in the answer of people who are born and raised and living in a non English-speaking environment.
======
unstructured
Born in Paris, French, and living near Paris. My phone is in French but some
of my folders are in English (e.g. 'Mobility' folder with apps like Uber,
Lime, Heetch, Kapten ; 'Payments' folder with apps like Revolut, Lydia,
Paypal). I don't explain it.

------
sedeki
No, but folders on my computer are in English.

